# 2021 Hilton Grand Vacations Maintenance Fees



## GT75

** Please limit this thread to only the MF specifics and take discussions/commentary to the discussion boards. Thank you!

* Owners, please report your Weeks MF's as they are billed (NOT proposed/estimated) in this format:*

Resort Name/Unit Size
Operating Fee
Reserve Fee
Property Taxes (or note if they're billed separately)
Developer Subsidy/ Special Assessment (where it exists)
TOTAL
Increase/decrease over 2018 MF's whether in dollar or percentage value (optional)
Please don’t just give the total MF but include the breakdown for Operating Fee, Property Taxes, and reserve fee. It is not necessary to list/include HGVC club dues or ARDA fee.

Please also include (if possible) the MF’s for the other room sizes than what you own. These can normally be do found on the budget report (usually towards the end).

*2021 Annual Club Dues*
HGVC-Domestic/International $186 (2.2% increase)/$219
By Hilton Club-Domestic/International (w/unlimited reservation) $313/$338

*2021 Average MF decrease -0.72%   (as of 12/16/20)     Note: Most MFs were fairly flat but some such as NYC/HI/Sunrise Lodge returned some money to HOA.


The 2021 HGVC Resorts with the Lowest MFs can be found here.  
(Also spreadsheet with all data can be found on post 2)

The 2020 MF thread can be found **here.*
*The 2019 MF thread can be found here.
The 2018 MF thread can be found here.
The 2017 MF thread can be found here.
The 2016 MF thread can be found here.
The 2015 MF thread can be found here.
The 2014 MF thread can be found here.
The 2013 MF thread can be found here.

Anderson Ocean Club 2BR/2BR+ - Post #133 and **Studio/1BR/3BR - Post #134*
*Bay Club 1BR - Post #65 and **2BR Style A - Post #109** and **2BR Style B/2BR Villa - Post #105*
*Borgo alle Vigne **1BR/2BR/3BR - Post #117*
*Boulevard (las vegas strip) 1BR - Post #14 and **2BR - Post #17** and **3BR - Post #14*
*Casa Ybel Beach and Racquet Club **2BR Silver - Post #51*
*Club Regency of Marco Island  **2BR Platinum - Post #43*
*Coylumbridge **2BR Deluxe and Orginal Lodge Types and 3BR Lodge - Post #132*
*Craigendarroch Suites 
Craigendarroch Lodges 3BR - Post #127 and **1BR/2BR - Post #128*
*Crane 
Eagle’s Nest Beach Resort **2BR Tower Unit - Gold Season - Post #67*
*Elara (Planet Hollywood Towers) **Studio - Post #70** and 1 BR - Post #42 and **2 BR - Post #46*
*Fiesta Americana (an affiliate) 
Flamingo **1BR - Post #44** and **2BR - Post #12*
*Grand Islander **1BR/2BR/2BR Pent/3BR Pent - Post #118*
*Grand Pacific Palisades **2BR - Post #113*
*Grand Waikikian **1BR - Post #50*
*Harbor View Villas
Hokulani Waikiki
Hurricane House
Kalia Tower    **Studio/1BR - Post #150** 
Kings' Land Resort **2BR(Phase I) - Post #59** and 2BR(Phase II) - Post #58 and 1BR(PhaseI&III)/1BR+(Phase II&III)/3BR(PhaseIII) - Post #108 and **3BR Premier - Post #110*

*Kohala Suites  **All 2BR Units - Post #72*
*Lagoon Tower  **2BR Post #72** and Studio/1BR/2BR Penthouse/3BR Penthouse - Post #54
Las Palmeras **2BR Platinum - Post #126*
*MarBrisa **2BR - Post #106*
*Ocean 22 1BR/2BR - Post #111 and **3BR - Post #119*
*Ocean Enclave 1BR - Post #82 and **2BR/3BR - Post #103*
*Ocean Oak **All 2BR/All Seasons - Post #52*
*Ocean Tower **Studio/1BR-Small/1BR-Large/2BR/3BR - Post #112*
*Paradise (prev las vegas hilton)  **1BR - Post #148** and **2BR - Post #36*
*Parc Soleil 1BR Platinum - Post #41 and **2BR Platinum - Post #145*
*Plantation Bay Villas
Plantation Beach Club at IRP 1&2 BR Gold - Post #4
Plantation Beach Club I/II/III on Captiva Island
Plantation House
Sanibel Cottages
Seapointe **1BR - Post #121*
*Seawatch on the Beach **2BR Silver Week - Post 69*
*SeaWorld 2Bd (OSV I Platinum) - Post #19 and 2Bd (OSV II Platinum) - Post #34 and **3BR (OVS II Platinum) - Post #131*
*Shell Island Beach Club*  
*South Beach 1BR Platinum - Post #45 and 2BR - Post #151
South Seas Club
Sunrise Lodge 2BR - Post #10 and **Studio/1BR/3BR/4BR - Post #53*
*The District 1BR - Post #47 and **1BR Plus/2BR Premier - Post #55*
*The Hilton Club of New York 7000 Pts - Post #81 and 10,000 Pts - Post #88 and **19,000 Pts - Post #116*
*The Residences **1BR - Post 13*
*The Charter Club of Marco Beach **2BR Platinum - Post #130*
*The Cottages
The Surf Club of Marco Island **2BR Platinum - Post #129*
*Tortuga Beach Club
Trump International Hotel **1BR - Post #149** and **2BR - Post #38*
*Tuscany Village (International Drive)  
Valdoro Mountain Lodge  3BR - Post #98 and **Studio/1BR/2BR - Post #107*
*Vilamoura **2BR - Post #3 (2020 MFs just report)*
*West 57th Street Studio - Post #83 and **1BR/1BR Pent - Post #123*


----------



## GT75

The following are the current *best 2021 MFs results as of 2/2/21. *





The MFs file (spreadsheet) now contains 5 years (2017/2018/2019/2020/2021) worth of data.   Updated 2/2/21.


----------



## Cyberc

Just in for 2020


2020  MF for Vilamoura

2br: 703.56EUR approx $819

The MF is the same as in 2019 but due to exchange rate differences between USD and EUR the 2020 seems to increased. 

Sorry don’t have the numbers for the 1Br.


----------



## Jon77

*Plantation Beach Club at Indian River Plantation - Stuart, Florida*
1 Bedroom, 1 Bath, Gold 
The way that I understand Maintenance Fees are that they are the same regardless of season or room size.
However not all units pay the same real estate tax.
The resort has told me that Real Estate Taxes are determined by the County not PBC BOD or Hilton.
Depending on the factors used to determine the tax, the Real estate tax for an individual unit can be different than other units and go up or down from the previous year.

2021 Operating Fee $962.52
2021 Reserve Fee    $368.98
2021 Real Estate Tax $ 62.48
Total                       $1393.98

Increase of $39.27 or 2.9% over 2020 fees of $1354.71


----------



## natarajanv

2021 Annual club dues is $186.00 an increase of $4.00.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Great3

natarajanv said:


> 2021 Annual club dues is $186.00 an increase of $4.00.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk



Yes, this is what I am seeing as well, $186 instead of $182 that was originally posted for 2021 Club dues.

Great3


----------



## dayooper

Great3 said:


> Yes, this is what I am seeing as well, $186 instead of $182 that was originally posted for 2021 Club dues.
> 
> Great3


Same here.


----------



## Cyberc

International club dues just posted.

They are posted as $338, and normally the AI fee is $119 that’s leaves $219 for the club dues.


----------



## Cyberc

Removed.


----------



## GT75

*Sunrise Lodge at Park City, Utah - 2BR Premier Ski Season (Platinum)
8400/10500 point room types*

2021 Operating Fee $1099.22
2021 HOA Owners Surplus  -$72.89
2021 Reserve Fee $263.00
2021 Real Estate Tax $107.09
*Total 2021 MF:     $1397.20    *

Decrease of $72.91 or -4.96% from 2020
Edited on 11/7/20.    A significant change in MFs.   After looking at the posted MF bill I noticed the HOA Owners Surplus of $72.89 being returned to the owners.


----------



## GT75

Cyberc said:


> anyone else seeing the same?


No, looks like AI just got more expensive.    I would suggest waiting for HGV IT to fix it.


----------



## dayooper

*HGVC at The Flamingo Las Vegas, NV - 2 Bedroom Platinum 7000 Points*

2021 Operating Fee:  $734.88
2021 Reserve Fee:     $310.90
2021 Property Taxes : $41.24
*Total 2021 MF: $1087.02*

2020 MF: 1087.26

MF’s went DOWN $0.24! (-0.02%)

$0.155 Per Point


----------



## mrharris03

*The Residences by Hilton Club* - *1 Bedroom Penthouse (GOLD, 11,600 points)*

2021 Operating Fee:               $ 2,416.79
2021 Reserve Fee:                  $    235.47
2021 Real Estate Tax:             $    256.58
2021 HOA Owners Surplus    $   -499.16
*TOTAL 2021 MF:                   $ 2,409.68*  (decrease of $505.89 or 17.3% over 2020 MFs)

2020 MF: $2,914.73

Moderator added: Credit was added after the initial MFs posting.


----------



## Cyberc

*HGVC at the Boulevard - 1Bedroom* - 3400/4200/4800/6200 points.


2021 Operating Fee$467.4001/01/20212021 Reserve Fee$155.6501/01/20212021 Real Estate Tax$24.3701/01/2021
*Total MF for 2021: $647.42*

This is the EXACT same as in 2020, so no increase.


----------



## natarajanv

*HGVC at the Boulevard - 3Bedroom* - 9600 points.

2021 Operating Fee     $784.98  
2021 Reserve Fee        $307.72  
2021 Real Estate Tax   $48.14

*Total MF for 2021:    $1140.54*

This is the EXACT same as in 2020, so no increase.


----------



## jabberwocky

*HGVC at the Boulevard - 2BR - 7000 points*

2021  Operating:             $632.52
2021  Reserve:                $233.15
2021  Real Estate Tax:     $33.60

*Total for 2021: $899.23* (This is the actual amount of the bill in my account - it's off by a few cents).

Seems to be no increase from the prior year.


----------



## Janann

jabberwocky said:


> *HGVC at the Boulevard - 2BR - 7000 points*
> 
> 2021  Operating:             $632.52
> 2021  Reserve:                $233.15
> 2021  Real Estate Tax:     $33.60
> 
> *Total for 2021: $899.23* (This is the actual amount of the bill in my account - it's off by a few cents).



I own the same number of points at the same resort.  Its interesting that the categories are slightly different, but the total payment is the same:

*HGVC at the Boulevard - 2BR - 7000 points*

2021  Operating:             $629.57
2021  Reserve:                $233.15
2021  Real Estate Tax:     $36.51

*Total for 2021: $899.23      *(no increase from the previous year)

Moderator added:   I used your numbers in the spreadsheet since they add up and spreadsheets like that.


----------



## jabberwocky

Janann said:


> I own the same number of points at the same resort.  Its interesting that the categories are slightly different, but the total payment is the same:
> 
> *HGVC at the Boulevard - 2BR - 7000 points*
> 
> 2021  Operating:             $629.57
> 2021  Reserve:                $233.15
> 2021  Real Estate Tax:     $36.51
> 
> *Total for 2021: $899.23*


Where did you see those values?  That would align with the total. I took mine out of the HOA minutes document.


----------



## mrharris03

*SeaWorld (OVS I) 2BR Platinum, 7000 points*

2021 Operating Fee:     $745.18
2021 Reserve Fee:        $328.46
2021 Real Estate Tax:   $253.01

*TOTAL*: *$1,326.65* (increase of $3.76 or 0.28%)

2020 MFs: $1322.98


----------



## dayooper

jabberwocky said:


> Where did you see those values?  That would align with the total. I took mine out of the HOA minutes document.



Check you bill in your account. It’s the most up to date data.


----------



## jabberwocky

dayooper said:


> Check you bill in your account. It’s the most up to date data.


Hmmm...my HOA bill hasn't updated.  The PDF that downloads is still my initial bill for $791 that I received in July for club dues and activation fee.

I think we should go with @Janann's post as that is likely more accurate.


----------



## Janann

My figures are from the "make a payment" link in my HGVC account.


----------



## Papa2015

GT75 said:


> This is the 2020 HGVC properties with the lowest MF for which we have data so far.
> *Updated Feb 02, 2020
> Note:     Note: This will be updated with 2021 results once we have more data available. This contains the top resorts with the best MFs from 2020.*
> 
> View attachment 27047
> 
> The MFs file (spreadsheet) now contains 4 years (2017/2018/2019/2020) worth of data.   Updated 8/22/20.


Can someone explain what the HI GE tax is -  notice it is not included in some MF.  In the case of an Hawaii property, is it expensive?


----------



## dayooper

Papa2015 said:


> Can someone explain what the HI GE tax is -  notice it is not included in some MF.  In the case of an Hawaii property, is it expensive?



Instead of a sales tax, Hawaii charges a General Excise Tax. Business owners are basically taxed for the pleasure of doing business in Hawaii. That tax (it varies based on the type of business you are doing) can vary. Most businesses are charged around 4% and that cost is pushed down to the consumer. I’m not an owner in Hawaii so I’m not sure how much the GE tax is for the units. There’s also a 10.25% transient tax, but I don’t know if that’s added to the MF’s or charged at checkin.


----------



## jabberwocky

Got it. Thanks.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

bHC 2021 Annual Club Dues posted: $313 ($186 Club + optional all you can eat reservations $127.)


----------



## Papa2015

All you can eat reservations?


----------



## CalGalTraveler

Free reservations. If you own more points or prefer short stays and reserve more than 2x / year it pays off. We love it because we can make speculative reservations far into the future to hold a property and can cancel up to 31 days prior with no consequences.

It comes with the bHC properties in NYC (and possibly District, Charleston etc.). Would love a District/Charleston etc owner to confirm. bHC owners can opt out of paying for this so it is entirely optional.


----------



## GT75

Papa2015 said:


> Can someone explain what the HI GE tax is - notice it is not included in some MF. In the case of an Hawaii property, is it expensive?


It is usually between $60-$80 / deed depending upon the property.   If we obtain the MFs from the annual statements, then it doesn't include the HI GE tax so I make a note on the spreadsheet.


----------



## Cyberc

Janann said:


> My figures are from the "make a payment" link in my HGVC account.
> 
> View attachment 27409


Which resort is this?


----------



## Janann

Cyberc said:


> Which resort is this?


HGVC on the Boulevard, Las Vegas


----------



## Papa2015

CalGalTraveler said:


> Free reservations. If you own more points or prefer short stays and reserve more than 2x / year it pays off. We love it because we can make speculative reservations far into the future to hold a property and can cancel up to 31 days prior with no consequences.
> 
> It comes with the bHC properties in NYC (and possibly District, Charleston etc.). Would love a District/Charleston etc owner to confirm. bHC owners can opt out of paying for this so it is entirely optional.


Is this option offered on non-BHC properties - any HGVC ?


----------



## CalGalTraveler

Only if you buy 32,000 points from the developer to gain Elite Premier status. It's a nice perk for the bHC owners.


----------



## JIMinNC

*SeaWorld (OVS II) 2BR Platinum, 7000 points*

2021 Operating Fee: $740.24
2021 Reserve Fee: $246.30
2021 Real Estate Tax: $253.01

TOTAL: $1,239.55 (increase of $3.56 or 0.29%)

2020 MFs: $1235.99


----------



## giowop

*2021 HGVC On The Boulevard *- 3400 Gold (1-Bedroom)
Operating - $467.40
Reserve - $155.65
Real Estate - $24.37
Total - $647.42

From what I can tell, I believe the total is the same as 2020 (new owner).

Moderator added:    Same MFs as post #13


----------



## Great3

*Hilton Grand Vacations Club on Paradise / Karen  -  2BD Platinum*

Edit to Add:  2 Bedroom Platinum Unit, sorry forgot to include that info.

2021 Operating Fee    $652.80    01/01/2021
2021 Reserve Fee    $286.40    01/01/2021
2021 Real Estate Tax    $40.81    01/01/2021
2021 Club Dues    $186.00    01/01/2021

$1,166.01 Total with Club Dues
*$980.01 Total without Club Dues
Moderator added: Decrease of $0.01 from 2021  *


----------



## dayooper

Great3 said:


> Hilton Grand Vacations Club on Paradise / Karen
> 
> 2021 Operating Fee    $652.80    01/01/2021
> 2021 Reserve Fee    $286.40    01/01/2021
> 2021 Real Estate Tax    $40.81    01/01/2021
> 2021 Club Dues    $186.00    01/01/2021
> 
> $1,166.01 Total with Club Dues
> $980.01 Total without Club Dues



Is this for a 2 bedroom?


----------



## Wright17s

*Trump International / 2 bdrm Platinum*

Operating Fee: $1,675.16
Reserve Fee: $258.19
Property Taxes: $79.74
TOTAL: $2,013.09 ( decrease of $0.01 )


----------



## IrishDave

jabberwocky said:


> Hmmm...my HOA bill hasn't updated.  The PDF that downloads is still my initial bill for $791 that I received in July for club dues and activation fee.
> 
> I think we should go with @Janann's post as that is likely more accurate.





Janann said:


> My figures are from the "make a payment" link in my HGVC account.
> 
> View attachment 27409



Mine are the same as Janann's


----------



## CalGalTraveler

Great3 said:


> Hilton Grand Vacations Club on Paradise / Karen
> 
> Edit to Add:  2 Bedroom Platinum Unit, sorry forgot to include that info.
> 
> 2021 Operating Fee    $652.80    01/01/2021
> 2021 Reserve Fee    $286.40    01/01/2021
> 2021 Real Estate Tax    $40.81    01/01/2021
> 2021 Club Dues    $186.00    01/01/2021
> 
> $1,166.01 Total with Club Dues
> $980.01 Total without Club Dues



Flat YoY (decrease of .01 from 2020)


----------



## holdaer

*Parc Soleil / 1 Bedroom Platinum (4,800pts)*


Operating Fee:  $  632.52
Reserve Fee:      $  237.00
Property Tax:     $  181.21
Total:                 $1,050.73 (increase of $1.30 or .12%)


----------



## IrishDave

*Elara 1 Bdr Grand - Platinum (7000 pts)*

2021 Operating Fee $708.19
2021 Reserve Fee $141.86
2021 Real Estate Tax $34.64
Total  $884.69  (Decrease of $2.12 from last year)
Moderator added:    -0.24%


----------



## Seagila

*CLUB REGENCY of MARCO ISLAND*

_*2BR 7000 Points (Fixed Platinum Week)*_

2021 Operating Fee $858.67
2021 Reserve Fee $195.92
2021 Real Estate Tax $42.89
*Total MF Cost 2021 (without club dues): $1,097.48*

_2020 MF was $1,059.56, increase of $55.05 or 3.58%_


----------



## dayooper

*HGVC at The Flamingo Las Vegas, NV -1 Bedroom Platinum 2400/3400/4800 Points*

2021 Operating Fee: $678.29
2021 Reserve Fee: $261.05
2021 Property Taxes: $31.35
*Total 2021 MF: $970.69*

Moderated added:    This was the same MFs as 2020 there 0% increase.

This was taken from my owner's documentation dated Oct 9, 2020.


----------



## rjp123

*South Beach, Miami Beach, Florida
1 BD / Platinum* 

2021 Club Dues$186.002.1% Increase2021 Operating Fee$914.9712.7% Increase2021 Reserve Fee$116.4948% _Decrease_2021 Real Estate Tax$89.501.2% _Decrease_

*Total (w/o Club Dues):  $1120.96 (0% increase)*
Total (w/ Club Dues): $1306.96 (0% increase)

I am very worried about the decrease in reserve fees.  I'm also concerned that the operating fees have increased given that the resort has been closed for months in 2020.

I think I'll be running for the board next year to make sure that operating fees are respected and reserve fees are paid fully based on reserve requirements (not the minimum statutory requirement).


----------



## GMan82

Hi everyone! I believe this is about the same as last year. My overall payment including club dues will be $4.03 more than last year.

*ELARA 2BR Platinum 8400 points*
Operating Fee: $928.94
Reserve Fee: $202.67
Property Taxes: $57.49
TOTAL: $1189.10
Moderator added:   Decrease of $0.03 (~0%)


----------



## Seagila

*THE DISTRICT by Hilton Club*

_*1BR - 7200 Platinum Points or 5100 Gold Points*_

2021 Operating Fee $1,168.68
2021 HOA Owner's Surplus -$181.56
2021 Reserve Fee $128.65
2021 Real Estate Tax $123.19
*Total MF Cost 2021 (without club dues): $1,420.52 - $181.56 = $1,238.96*

_2020 MF was $1,419.77, decrease of 12.74%

Moderator Edits_


----------



## Sea2summit

Received my maintenance fees...
- operations = 708.19
- reserve fee = 141.86
- real estate tax = 34.64
- club dues = 186.00

2021 total = 1070.69

7000 platinum points, Elara 1BDR

Moderator added: MFs already reported in post #41


----------



## liongate88

MF Elara 1 bedroom
Operating fee 708.19
Reserve 141.86
Real estate Tax 34.64
Club dues   186.00

Moderator added: MFs already reported in post #41


----------



## liongate88

*HGVC Grand Waikikian 1 Bedroom Plus*

2021 Operating Fee$965.7601/01/20212021 Reserve Fee$215.2901/01/20212021 Real Estate Tax$165.9301/01/20212021 Hawaii GE Tax$55.6501/01/2021
*TOTAL 1402.63*

Moderator added: Increase of $0.63 (0.05%)


----------



## RNCollins

HGV Affiliate Casa Ybel Resort
Sanibel Island, Florida
2 Bedroom, Week 37


2021 Operating Fee$765.6001/01/20212021 Reserve Fee$232.3101/01/20212021 Real Estate Tax$27.1701/01/2021
Total Amount Due:  $1,025.08


----------



## GT75

*Ocean Oak - 2 BR (all units are 2BR/all seasons same)*

2021 Operating Fee - $922.52
2021 Reserve Fee - $201.31
2021 Real Estate Tax - $84.62
*2021 Total - $1,208.45 *Increase of $0.01 or 0% from 2020


----------



## GT75

*Sunrise Lodge, Park City, UT
Note:   This doesn't include the 2021 HOA Owners Surplus which was included on the MF bill.*

*Studio*
2021 Operating Fee: $513.24
2021 Reserve Fee: $73.11
2021 Real Estate Tax: $29.98
*2021 Total $616.33*
Increase: $0.01 (0.00%)

*1 BR*
2021 Operating Fee: $885.31
2021 Reserve Fee: $193.68
2021 Real Estate Tax: $79.44
*2021 Total $1158.43*
Increase: $0.01 (0.00%)

*3 BR*
2021 Operating Fee: $1477.78
2021 Reserve Fee: $385.69
2021 Real Estate Tax: $158.19
*2021 Total $2021.66*
Increase: $0.03 (0.00%)

*4 BR*
2021 Operating Fee: $1969.77
2021 Reserve Fee: $545.12
2021 Real Estate Tax: $223.58
*2021 Total $2738.47*
Increase: $0.03 (0.00%)


----------



## alwysonvac

Hilton Hawaiian Village Lagoon Tower

***Excludes Hawaii GE Tax*

2021 Studio
OPERATING FEE $659.51
CAPITAL RESERVE $84.71
PAINTING RESERVE $0.86
REAL ESTATE TAX  $54.48
TOTAL AMOUNT BILLED $799.56

Moderator added:
Decrease of $5.88  (-0.73%)

2021 One Bedroom
OPERATING FEE $977.84
CAPITAL RESERVE $219.43
PAINTING RESERVE $2.22
REAL ESTATE TAX $141.13
TOTAL AMOUNT BILLED $1,340.62

Moderator added:
Decrease of $2.46  (-0.18%)

2021 Two Bedroom
OPERATING FEE $1,276.16
CAPITAL RESERVE $345.69
PAINTING RESERVE $3.50
REAL ESTATE TAX $222.33
TOTAL AMOUNT BILLED $1,847.68

2021 Two Bedroom Penthouse
OPERATING FEE $1,564.78
CAPITAL RESERVE $467.84
PAINTING RESERVE $4.74
REAL ESTATE TAX $300.90
TOTAL AMOUNT BILLED $2,338.26

Moderator added:
Decrease of $3.95  (-0.19%)

2021 Three Bedroom Penthouse
OPERATING FEE $1,853.41
CAPITAL RESERVE $589.99
PAINTING RESERVE $5.97
REAL ESTATE TAX $379.46
TOTAL AMOUNT BILLED $2,828.83

Moderator added:
Decrease of $7.09  (-0.25%)



HVVS Lagoon Tower - 2021 Assessment Billing Notice and Budget
HVVS Lagoon Tower - 2020 Assessment Billing Notice and Budget
HVVS Lagoon Tower - 2019 Assessment Billing Notice and Budget
HVVS Lagoon Tower - 2018 Assessment Billing Notice and Budget
HVVS Lagoon Tower Audit - 2019


----------



## Seagila

*THE DISTRICT by Hilton Club*

_*1BR - 7200 Platinum Points or 5100 Gold Points*_

2021 Operating Fee $1,168.68
2021 Reserve Fee $128.65
2021 Real Estate Tax $123.19
*Total MF Cost 2021 (without club dues): $1,420.52*

_2020 MF was $1,419.77, increase of $0.75 or 0.053%_


*1BR PLUS - 9300 Platinum Points or 6300 Gold Points*

2021 Operating Fee $1,469.55
2021 Reserve Fee $172.87
2021 Real Estate Tax $165.52
*Total MF Cost 2021 (without club dues): $1,827.94*

_2020 MF was $1,828.83, decrease of $0.89 or 0.049%_


*2BR PREMIER - 14,400 Platinum Points or 10,500 Gold Points*

2021 Operating Fee $2,102.44
2021 Reserve Fee $257.31
2021 Real Estate Tax $246.37
*Total MF Cost 2020 (without club dues): $2,606.12*

_2020 MF was $2,610.12, decrease of $4.00 or 0.15%_


----------



## Kokolea

*Lagoon Tower / 2BR Plus (8,400 pts) / Platinum*

2021 Operating Fee $1,276.16
2021 Reserve Fee $349.19
2021 Real Estate Tax $222.33
2021 Hawaii GE Tax $76.59
*Total $1,924.27*

_Increase of $0.67（0.03%）from 2020（$1,923.60）

Moderator added:  MFs were updated in Post #72_


----------



## Kokolea

*Kohala Suites / 2BR Premier (9,600 pts) / Platinum*

2021 Operating Fee $1,171.32
2021 Reserve Fee $379.74
2021 Real Estate Tax $80.64
2021 Hawaii GE Tax $73.09
*Total $1,704.79*

_Decrease of $0.05（−0.00%）from 2020（$1704.84）

Moderator added:  MFs were updated in Post #72_


----------



## mrharris03

*Kings' Land 2BR Platinum/Fixed 51 (Phase 2), 7000 Points*

2021 Operating Fee              $1231.36
2021 HOA Owners Surplus -$66.78
2021 Reserve Fee                $256.39
2021 RE Tax                         $79.07
2021 Hawaii GE Tax             $70.10
*TOTAL                                 $1,570.14

Decrease of $77.57 (-4.70%) from 2020 ($1647.71)

Moderator added:   MFs were adjusted decreasing with HOA Owners Surplus being included on bill after initial posting*


----------



## SmithOp

*Kingsland 2BR Premier Platinum, 14,400 points (Phase 1)*


2021 Operating Fee $1,356.85
2021 HOA Owners Surplus -$80.52
2021 Reserve Fee $309.13
2021 Real Estate Tax $95.34
2021 Hawaii GE Tax $78.50

*Total.  $1759.30  
Moderator added:
Decrease of $91.92 (-4.97%) from 2020 ($1851.22)*
12.2 cents a point ratio.

Moderator:   HOA Owners Surplus was included after the initial posting.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DEROS

Resort Name/Unit Size:  Kohala Suites 2bdrm Premier
Operating Fee: $1,171.32
Reserve Fee: $379.74
Property Taxes: $80.64
Hawaii GE Tax: $73.09
Total: $1,704.79
Decrease from 2019 ($1,704.84 ): $.05

Moderator added:     Same as Post #57,    All Kohala Suites units are 2BR and have the same MFs.   MFs were updated in Post #72


----------



## DEROS

dayooper said:


> Instead of a sales tax, Hawaii charges a General Excise Tax. Business owners are basically taxed for the pleasure of doing business in Hawaii. That tax (it varies based on the type of business you are doing) can vary. Most businesses are charged around 4% and that cost is pushed down to the consumer. I’m not an owner in Hawaii so I’m not sure how much the GE tax is for the units. There’s also a 10.25% transient tax, but I don’t know if that’s added to the MF’s or charged at checkin.



The transient tax is charged when you stay at the Hawaii Property.  Formula:  (Annual Maintenance Fee / time share interval) / 2 = Daily Cost * number nights stay *10..25% = Transient Tax  

i.e.  MF = $1631.70 / 7 night interval = $233.10 / 2 = $116.55 * 7 Night Stay = $815.85 * 10.25% = $83.62 transient tax for the stay.  Also the max transient tax that can be charge is 7 nights.  So if you stay for 10 nights, you only get charged 7 nights.  At least that is how I am reading the Hawaii Taxation Guide Q&A.


----------



## Nocdavis

Resort Name/Unit Size - Kohala Suites - 2 weeks 2BdRm Plus (16,800 Points)

Operating Fee - $2,342.64
Reserve Fee - $759.48
Real Estate Tax - $161.28
Hawaii GE Tax - $146.18
TOTAL - $3409.58




Moderator added:     Same as Post #57,    All Kohala Suites units are 2BR and have the same MFs.    MFs were updated in Post #72


----------



## dayooper

Nocdavis said:


> Resort Name/Unit Size - Kohala Suites - 2 weeks 2BdRm Plus (16,800 Points)
> 
> Operating Fee - $2,342.64
> Reserve Fee - $759.48
> Real Estate Tax - $161.28
> Hawaii GE Tax - $146.18
> TOTAL - $3409.58
> View attachment 28220


Would 1week be exactly half? Or is the MF’s for 1 week?


----------



## David M

*Kings' Land 2BR Plus Gold - 8700*

2021 Operating Fee    $1,356.85    01/01/2021
2021 Reserve Fee    $309.13    01/01/2021
2021 Real Estate Tax    $95.34    01/01/2021
2021 Hawaii GE Tax    $78.50    01/01/2021
*Total: $1839.82

Moderator added:    This is either Phase I or III the larger 2BR and has already been reported in Post #59*


----------



## David M

*Bay Club 1BR Platinum - 4800*
2021 Operating Fee    $1,013.15    01/01/2021
2021 Reserve Fee    $195.70    01/01/2021
2021 Real Estate Tax    $79.43    01/01/2021
2021 Hawaii GE Tax    $56.96    01/01/2021
*Total: $1,345.24

Moderator added:   Decrease of $2.73 (0.20%) from 2020*


----------



## GT75

dayooper said:


> Would 1week be exactly half?


yes   ($3595.58 - $186 {club dues})/2 = $1704.79     (same as post #57)


----------



## Jon77

*Eagles Nest on Marco Beach - 2 BR Tower Unit - Gold Season - 5000 pts*

2021 Operating Fee - $896.00
2021 Reserve Fee - $207.00
2021 Real Estate Tax - $62.18
*2021 Total - $1,165.18*

Increase of $7.02 or 0.606% over 2020 fees of $1,158.16


----------



## Emi

Some of the resorts will receive a one time adjustment credit for expense reduction for 2020. Kohala maintenance statements will reflect $100 credit for each week. It is already reflected in my maintenance fee due on my account on the website.


----------



## hurnik

Here goes:
* Seawatch on the Beach - 2BR week 37 (Silver)
3400 points*

2021 Operating Fee $728.76
2021 Reserve Fee $237.01
2021 Real Estate Tax $15.32
*Total 2021 MF:     $981.09
% change from last year:     0.012%

Flamingo, Las Vegas, 2 BR Platinum
7,000 points*

2021 Operating Fee $734.88
2021 Reserve Fee $310.90
2021 Real Estate Tax $41.24
*Total 2021 MF:     $1087.02*
*% change from last year:    - 0.022%

Las Vegas Blvd, Las Vegas, 3 BR Gold
7,000 points*

2021 Operating Fee $784.98
2021 Reserve Fee $307.42
2021 Real Estate Tax $48.14
*Total 2021 MF:     $1141.54*
*% change from last year:    0.086%

Las Vegas Blvd, Las Vegas, 1 BR Gold
3,400 points*

2021 Operating Fee $467.40
2021 Reserve Fee $155.65
2021 Real Estate Tax $24.37
*Total 2021 MF:     $647.42*
*% change from last year:    - 0.0%

Las Vegas Blvd, Las Vegas, 2 BR Gold
5,000 points*

2021 Operating Fee $629.57
2021 Reserve Fee $233.15
2021 Real Estate Tax $36.51
*Total 2021 MF:     $899.23*
*% change from last year:    - 0.004%*


----------



## Hobokie

*Elara Studio Plus - Platinum (3500 pts)*

2021 Operating Fee $543.50
2021 Reserve Fee $96.50
2021 Real Estate Tax $17.59
Total (excl Club Dues) $657.59

Moderator added:  Decrease of $3.69 (0.56%)


----------



## GT75

Emi said:


> Some of the resorts will receive a one time adjustment credit for expense reduction for 2020. Kohala maintenance statements will reflect $100 credit for each week. It is already reflected in my maintenance fee due on my account on the website.


Where did you obtain this information?     I assume that this credit adjustment is due to many of the HI resorts being closed for a significant portion of 2020. But I do see that the MFs for Kohala Suites have dropped by $100 now on my account.


----------



## Kokolea

Emi said:


> Some of the resorts will receive a one time adjustment credit for expense reduction for 2020. Kohala maintenance statements will reflect $100 credit for each week. It is already reflected in my maintenance fee due on my account on the website.





GT75 said:


> I assume that this credit adjustment is due to many of the HI resorts being closed for a significant portion of 2020. But I do see that the MFs for Kohala Suites have dropped by $100 now on my account.




As you say, I confirmed on my account that the MF for Lagoon Tower and Kohala Suites has dropped.


*Lagoon Tower / 2BR Plus (8,400 pts) / Platinum*

2021 Operating Fee $1,276.16
2021 HOA Owners Surplus   -$134.02
2021 Reserve Fee $349.19
2021 Real Estate Tax $222.33
2021 Hawaii GE Tax $76.59
*Total $1,790.25*

_Decrease of $133.35（−6.93%）from 2020（$1,923.60）_


*Kohala Suites / 2BR Premier (9,600 pts) / Platinum*

2021 Operating Fee $1,171.32
2021 HOA Owners Surplus   -$100.00
2021 Reserve Fee $379.74
2021 Real Estate Tax $80.64
2021 Hawaii GE Tax $73.09
*Total $1,604.79*

_Decrease of $100.05（−5.87%）from 2020（$1704.84）_


----------



## Nocdavis

dayooper said:


> Would 1week be exactly half? Or is the MF’s for 1 week?



I would imagine exactly 1/2.  I have two weeks on 1 deed so that is a screenshot of how it shows up on the HGVC site.


----------



## Nocdavis

I can confirm mine also dropped by $200 ($100/week) @ Kohala suites





Moderator added:   MFs were updated in Post #72


----------



## GT75

mrharris03 said:


> *Kings' Land 2BR Platinum/Fixed 51 (Phase 2), 7000 Points*
> 
> 2021 Operating Fee $1231.36
> 2021 Reserve Fee $256.39
> 2021 RE Tax $79.07
> 2021 Hawaii GE Tax $70.10
> *TOTAL $1,636.92
> 
> Decrease of $10.79 (-0.65%) from 2020 ($1647.71)*





David M said:


> *Bay Club 1BR Platinum - 4800*
> 2021 Operating Fee $1,013.15 01/01/2021
> 2021 Reserve Fee $195.70 01/01/2021
> 2021 Real Estate Tax $79.43 01/01/2021
> 2021 Hawaii GE Tax $56.96 01/01/2021
> *Total: $1,345.24*


Can you check your account and update or repost the MFs if necessary.


----------



## mrharris03

mrharris03 said:


> *Kings' Land 2BR Platinum/Fixed 51 (Phase 2), 7000 Points*
> 
> 2021 Operating Fee   $1231.36
> 2021 Reserve Fee      $256.39
> 2021 RE Tax               $79.07
> 2021 Hawaii GE Tax   $70.10
> *TOTAL                        $1,636.92
> 
> Decrease of $10.79 (-0.65%) from 2020 ($1647.71)*



I can't edit my original post, but a credit (to the RE tax) appears to have been posted on my Kings' Land contract.  The online MF detail now reflects a decrease of $66.78 from what was originally posted.

2021 Operating Fee   $1231.36
2021 Reserve Fee      $256.39
2021 RE Tax               $12.29
2021 Hawaii GE Tax   $70.10

*TOTAL*:                     *  $1570.14
Decrease of $77.57 (-4.70%) from 2020 ($1647.71).*


----------



## mrharris03

mrharris03 said:


> *The Residences by Hilton Club* - *1 Bedroom Penthouse (GOLD, 11,600 points)*
> 
> 2021 Operating Fee:       $ 2,416.79
> 2021 Reserve Fee:          $    235.47
> 2021 Real Estate Tax:     $    256.58
> *TOTAL 2021 MF:            $ 2,908.84*  (increase of $5.89 or 0.20% over 2020 MFs)
> 
> 2020 MF: $2,914.73



A credit was posted against these MFs.  The letter that transmitted the budgets for the Residences by Hilton Club said, "As a result of this cost savings, we are pleased to return $900,000 of the operating surplus back to Owners. This will be reflected in the 2021 maintenance fee invoice for current Owners with annual and even-year biennial occupancy."

The revised MFs reflected online no longer reflect any Real Estate tax or Reserve fee (presumably zeroed out with the credit).  The total credit for my ownership appears to have been *$499.16*.

*2021 Operating Fee  $2,409.68* (decrease of $505.05 or 17.3% from 2020 MFs).


----------



## GT75

mrharris03 said:


> I can't edit my original post


Thanks, I will edit each post for you.  @mrharris03, please check post #13 correction and math.


----------



## mrharris03

GT75 said:


> Thanks, I will edit each post for you.  @mrharris03, please check post #13 correction and math.


Thanks - I think the total credit amount is $499.16 ($2908.84 - $2409.68).  Hopefully, the statements will itemize the credit separately when they are generated, as the online payment system just seems to zero out various line items in the summary for now.


----------



## GT75

After looking at my MF bill for Sunrise Lodge, I noticed the 2021 Owners Credit line item.    Since this the amount that was subtracted from either our payment for RE taxes/HI GE Tax.    Therefore, I have revised the postings to more accurately reflect. 
@Kokolea @mrharris03 @SmithOp


----------



## mrharris03

*Hilton Club of New York*, *7,000 Points*

2021 Operating Fee                     $1656.90
2021 HOA Operating Fee Credit  $518.70
2021 Reserve Fee                        $188.30
2021 RE Tax                                 $283.50

*TOTAL:                           $1612 (Decrease of 24.37%)*

MFs per point = $0.30

2021 Hilton Club Fee = $313  (+$4 from 2020)

**This figure may change as a result of application of credits relating to the closure of the Hilton New York.  My Residences bHC contract was credited after the MFs posted.  I'll keep an eye on this before paying it and update if a credit is applied.

Moderator update amounts per Post #92


----------



## skier4

Resort Name/Unit Size: *Ocean Enclave 1 bdrm plat (4800 pts)*
Operating Fee: $615.57
Reserve Fee: $127.71
Property Taxes: $57.28
TOTAL: $800.56
According to the billing notice there was no increase in MF for 2021. (I'm an EOY contract and this is my first "regular" or full year)


----------



## CalGalTraveler

*West 57th Studio Any season*


2021 Operating Fee$1,251.9701/01/20212021 Reserve Fee$162.9601/01/20212021 Real Estate Tax$161.3201/01/2021
*Total: $1576.25

Flat YoY 2020 *_(increase of $.01 cent)_


----------



## GT75

CalGalTraveler said:


> West 57th Studio Any season


@CalGalTraveler, please check your account in a few days (or billing statement when it comes out) to see if you receive an HOA Surplus Credit {you may see RE tax/ Reserve Fee drop} .


----------



## CalGalTraveler

@GT75 Will keep an eye out for it.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

If they are asking for the full amount online how would the HOA credit be applied?


----------



## GT75

CalGalTraveler said:


> If they are asking for the full amount online how would the HOA credit be applied?


The online system doesn’t have an optional line item for this, so on the resorts which I am familiar with the RE taxes were decreased to cover this.  But I have only received one statement so far.  I am thinking that this is the method which they are using for all affected resorts.

The change was made a few days after initial posting.


----------



## ccwu

NY Hilton Residence Club 16,800 points (one bedroom penthouse platinum)
2021 maintenance fee $2409.68  (vs 2914.73 in 2020)  reduction of $505.05
*NY Hilton Club  10,000 points (pure points system)
  2021 maintenance fee $2813.10 (vs 3350 in 2020) reduction of $536.90*
King's Land 12,600  (two bedroom premier, platinum season)
  2021 $1839.82 (vs 1851.22 in 2020) reduction of $11.40

I was  pleased with the reduced MF.   I called to complain to NYC about they keeping cancelling my reservation in 2020 for Covid.  They did tell me that the MF would be reduced because the closing of the resort saved operating cost.

I can not find the breakdown.

Moderator added:   The Residence Club previously reported in Post #13 and King'sLand 2Bd in Post #59/58.


----------



## GT75

ccwu said:


> I can not find the breakdown.


When you get your MF bill(s), can you repost?    That will be important this year because of the HOA Owners surplus amount being returned to owners.


----------



## dsmrp

*Bay Club, 2 bdrm Plat (Style A), 7000 pts*
($650K operating surplus returned to owners)

2021 Operating Fee    $1,226.86
2021 Reserve Fee    $264.18
2021 Real Estate Tax    $32.67
2021 Hawaii GE Tax    $70.25

2021 TOTAL $1,593.96  a decrease of $84.55 or -5.0%  
2020 MF $1,678.51


----------



## GT75

dsmrp said:


> ($650K operating surplus returned to owners)


When you see your actual MF bill, can you repost? That will be important this year because of the HOA Owners surplus amount being returned to owners.


----------



## mrharris03

mrharris03 said:


> *Hilton Club of New York*, *7,000 Points*
> 
> 2021 Operating Fee        $1656.90
> 2021 Reserve Fee           $188.30
> 2021 RE Tax                    $283.50
> 
> *TOTAL:                           $2128.70  (flat from 2020/RE tax is higher and Operating Fee is lower by offsetting amounts)*
> 
> MFs per point = $0.30
> 
> 2021 Hilton Club Fee = $313  (+$4 from 2020)
> 
> **This figure may change as a result of application of credits relating to the closure of the Hilton New York.  My Residences bHC contract was credited after the MFs posted.  I'll keep an eye on this before paying it and update if a credit is applied.



A credit of *$518.70* was just applied to this balance on the website. I haven't yet gotten the billing notice, but I imagine this is a credit representing a return of surplus since the property has been closed since March.

Effective MF per point (after credit) = $0.23


----------



## dsmrp

GT75 said:


> When you see your actual MF bill, can you repost? That will be important this year because of the HOA Owners surplus amount being returned to owners.


The MF numbers I posted were from my online account: 2021 TOTAL $1,593.96.
 I'll check again later for any credit.
I thought it matched the MF budget released by HOA.
The $650K was from a Bay Club owners mtg email.


----------



## KathyA

Hilton Club New York
19,000 points (pure points system)
$4,683

No breakdown is on the website and I haven't received the actual bill yet.  Oddly, it was first billed as just $1 less than last year, but the next day it was reduced to the current amount.  No explanation for the change or mention of a credit, but that's clearly what it was.  Last year, total fee was $6091.90, so this year's fee is $1408.90 less.


----------



## GT75

KathyA said:


> Oddly, it was first billed as just $1 less than last year, but the next day it was reduced to the current amount. No explanation for the change or mention of a credit, but that's clearly what it was. Last year, total fee was $6091.90, so this year's fee is $1408.90 less.


I had the same thing happen on 3 different MF bills.    Each stated as HOA Owners Surplus on the actual bill.   Since there isn't a line item for this on the online system, one or more of the other items such as RE Taxes were reduced.  Can you update, once you receive the bill?


----------



## JohnPaul

West 57th St Studio

$1576.25

$313. - Club Fee w unlimited reservations

Moderator added:   Same as Post #83


----------



## brp

GT75 said:


> The online system doesn’t have an optional line item for this, so on the resorts which I am familiar with the RE taxes were decreased to cover this.  But I have only received one statement so far.  I am thinking that this is the method which they are using for all affected resorts.
> 
> The change was made a few days after initial posting.



I just looked at W. 57th. When I went to the "make a payment now" page, it shows the amount that @CalGalTraveler listed above, with no RE reduction.

Cheers.


----------



## GT75

*Valdoro, 3 bdrm Plat, 8400 pts *(same amount for all 3 bdrm)

2021 Operating Fee $1,187.54
2021 Reserve Fee $635.54
2021 Real Estate Tax $66.87

*2021 TOTAL $1,889.95 a decrease of $8.65 or -0.48%*
2020 MF $1,898.60


----------



## brp

JohnPaul said:


> West 57th St Studio
> 
> $1576.25
> 
> $313. - Club Fee w unlimited reservations



Interestingly, neither of out contracts show out club fees (often they show up on the non-W. 57th contract even though they include the "all inclusive" fee. It had been there, without this, and they fixed the mistake, but now I don't see it. This seems like a pretty big increase in the "all inclusive" part of the fee.

Cheers.


----------



## BK2019

I think they are happy just getting their cut for doing the transactions.


----------



## MPrince

Ocean 22 3 Bedroom 9600 Points
2021 Operating fee $936.26
2021 Reserve fee     $256.28
2021 R/E tax             $ 68.40

Total                         $1,260.94

Last year $1,259.03   Increase of $1.91 (0.15%)
MF/point $0.1313


----------



## GT75

MPrince said:


> Ocean 22


Can you also post the MFs for the other units at Ocean 22.   Refer to the 2021 budget report.


----------



## GT75

*Ocean Enclave - 2 Bdrm*
Operating fee: $843.58
Reserve: $203.92
Tax: $91.47
*Total:  $1,138,97

Ocean Enclave - 3 Bdrm*
Operating fee: $965.69
Reserve: $244.73
Tax: $109.78
*Total: $1320.20*


----------



## MPrince

GT75 said:


> Can you also post the MFs for the other units at Ocean 22.   Refer to the 2021 budget report.


Budget report pdf isn't in the document list. The only info I have is what I posted.


----------



## Frasier

*BAY CLUB 2BR VILLA 8,400 PTS*

2021 Operating Fee $1,348.26
2021 Reserve Fee $303.08
2021 Real Estate Tax $123.00
2021 Hawaii GE Tax $77.80
2021 HOA Owners Surplus $-82.57

*2021 Total $1,769.57* Decrease of 5.2%, Decrease of .8% not including HOA Owners Surplus Credit
2020 Total $1,866.42


*
BAY CLUB 2BR PLAN "B" 7,000 PTS*

2021 Operating Fee $1,168.06
2021 Reserve Fee $245.33
2021 Real Estate Tax $99.57
2021 Hawaii GE Tax $66.59
2021 HOA Owners Surplus $-70.67

*2021 Total $1,508.88* Decrease of 5.0%, Decrease of .5% not including HOA Owners Surplus Credit
2020 Total $1,587.64


----------



## Frasier

*MarBrisa 2BR Platinum 8,400 Points*

2021 Operating Fee $976.81 
2021 Reserve Fee $221.35 
2021 Real Estate Tax $283.08 

*Total for 2021 $1,481.24* 4.47% Increase over 2020
Paid for 2020 $1,417.85

They do not include or report Real Estate Tax in the budget but is billed on the MF statement.


----------



## GT75

*Valdoro Mountain Lodge - Studio - Breckenridge, Colorado*
2021 Operating Fee $528.34
2021 Reserve Fee $192.75
2021 Real Estate Tax $20.28
*Total 2020 MF: $741.36*

Decrease of $2.07 or  -0.28% from 2020 ($743.43)

*Valdoro Mountain Lodge - 1BR/1BR+ - Breckenridge, Colorado*
2021 Operating Fee $755.36
2021 Reserve Fee $345.24
2021 Real Estate Tax $36.38
*Total 2020 MF: $1136.97*

Decrease of $4.27 or  -0.37% from 2020 ($1141.24)

*Valdoro Mountain Lodge - 2BR/2BR+ - Breckenridge, Colorado*
2021 Operating Fee $975.32
2021 Reserve Fee $493.00
2021 Real Estate Tax $51.88
*Total 2020 MF: $1520.19*

Decrease of $6.53 or  -0.43% from 2020 ($1526.72)


----------



## GT75

*Kings' Land 1 Br Phase I & III*
2021 Operating Fee: $1137.65
2021 Reserve Fee: $216.98
2021 Real Estate Taxes: $66.92
2021 Total: $1421.55
Decrease: $9.95 (0.71% decrease) from 2020 Total: $1431.50
Note: This doesn't include HI GE Tax nor the HOA Surplus refund

*Kings' Land 1 Br+ Phase II & III*
2021 Operating Fee: $1010.10
2021 Reserve Fee: $163.36
2021 Real Estate Taxes: $50.38
2021 Total: $1233.84
Decrease: $0.62 (0.05% decrease) from 2020 Total: $1233.22
Note: This doesn't include HI GE Tax nor the HOA Surplus refund

*Kings' Land 3 Br Phase I*
2021 Operating Fee: $1555.54
2021 Reserve Fee: $392.66
2021 Real Estate Taxes: $121.10
2021 Total: $2069.30
Decrease: $11.87 (0.57% decrease) from 2020 Total:$2081.17
Note: This doesn't include HI GE Tax nor the HOA Surplus refund


----------



## Ralph Sir Edward

*BAY CLUB 2BR PLAN "A" PENTHOUSE 7,000 PTS*

2021 Operating Fee $1,226.86
2021 Reserve Fee $264.18
2021 Real Estate Tax $107.22
2021 Hawaii GE Tax $70.25
2021 HOA Owners Surplus $-74.55

*2021 Total $1,593.96* Decrease of $79.65 or  4.7%, Decrease of .3% not including HOA Owners Surplus Credit
2020 Total $1,678.61


----------



## lds337

*Kings’ Land - 3 Bedroom Premier (3BX) - 17,250*

2021 Operating Fee - $1,555.54
2021 Reserve Fee - $392.66
2021 Real Estate Tax - $121.10
2021 Hawaii GE Tax - 91.80
2021 Total - $2,161.1 down $12.34 or 0.6% over 2020

_Doesn't include the HOA Surplus_
$0.125 / point


----------



## lds337

*Ocean 22 - 2 BR Plus (2BP) - 8,400*

2021 Operating Fee - $799.13
2021 Reserve Fee - $202.70
2021 Real Estate Tax - $54.10
2021 Total - $1,055.93 up $0.68 over 2020

$0.1257 / point


*Ocean 22 - 1 BR Plus (1BP) - 6,200*

2021 Operating Fee - $622.89
2021 Reserve Fee - $133.85
2021 Real Estate Tax - $35.72
2021 Total - $792.46 down $0.97 over 2020

$0.1278 / point


----------



## bcjenkins

*Ocean Tower

Studio*
Operating Fee....: $ __792.67
Reserve Fee......: $ __101.99
Real Estate Tax..: $ ___38.86
=============================
Total............: $ __933.52 (+2.16%)

*1 BR (listed in 2020 as "1 BR-Large")*
Operating Fee....: $ 1,258.73
Reserve Fee......: $ __165.54
Real Estate Tax..: $ ___63.08
=============================
Total............: $ 1,487.35 (+2.41%)

*1 BR Plus (listed in 2020 as "1 BR-Small")*
Operating Fee....: $ 1,052.16
Reserve Fee......: $ __137.38
Real Estate Tax..: $ ___52.34
=============================
Total............: $ 1,241.88 (+2.33%)

*2 BR*
Operating Fee....: $ 1,542.12
Reserve Fee......: $ __204.19
Real Estate Tax..: $ ___77.80
=============================
Total............: $ 1,824.11 (+2.49%)

*3 BR*
Operating Fee....: $ 2,289.87
Reserve Fee......: $ __306.18
Real Estate Tax..: $ __116.66
=============================
Total............: $ 2,712.71 (+2.60%)


----------



## RX8

*Grand Pacific Palisades 2 Bedroom Ocean View, 8400 HGVC points*

2021 Operating Fee $949.02
2021 Reserve Fee $322.82
2021 Property Tax $177.37 (billed with MF)

Total 2021 MF: $1,449.21

An increase of $48.85 or 3.5% over 2020. MF per point is 17.3 cents.


----------



## GT75

RX8 said:


> *Grand Pacific Palisades 2 Bedroom Ocean View, 8400 HGVC points*
> 2020 Operating Fee $949.02
> 2020 Reserve Fee $322.82
> 2020 Property Tax $177.37 (billed with MF)
> Total 2020 MF: $1,449.21


Are these 2021 MFs?



RX8 said:


> *Grand Pacific Palisades*, 2 BR Platinum fixed summer week, 8,400 points, Annual
> Operating Fee: $924.08
> Reserve Fee: $298.91
> Property Taxes: $177.37 (billed with MF)
> TOTAL: $1,400.36


Here is what you posted in 2020.


----------



## RX8

GT75 said:


> Are these 2021 MFs?
> 
> 
> Here is what you posted in 2020.



My bad, sorry.  That is what I get for copying/pasting.  I thought the 9.8% increase seemed excessive.  I have corrected the original post.


----------



## KathyA

KathyA said:


> Hilton Club New York
> 19,000 points (pure points system)
> $4,683
> 
> No breakdown is on the website and I haven't received the actual bill yet.  Oddly, it was first billed as just $1 less than last year, but the next day it was reduced to the current amount.  No explanation for the change or mention of a credit, but that's clearly what it was.  Last year, total fee was $6091.90, so this year's fee is $1408.90 less.




Finally got the actual bill:

*Hilton Club New York*
2021 Operating Fee   4,497.30
2021 Reserve Fee          511.10
2021 Real Estate Tax     769.50
2021 Club Dues            313.00
Voluntary ARDA fee         5.00
HOA Owner's Surplus  -1,407.90

*TOTAL 4,370.00 *(w/o AI Club dues & Voluntary ARDA Fee)
TOTAL 4,688.00 (w/ AI Club dues & Voluntary ARDA Fee)


----------



## artteachrm

*Resort: Borgo alle Vigne (Italy)

3 BR Premier/11,500 Pts*
Management Charge: €911.17
Reserves: €132.20
*TOTAL AMOUNT DUE:* *€1,043.37 (approx $1244.87)
*2020 MF: €1009.17 ($1119.80) =3.37% INCREASE

The breakdown for individual units is not given on this statement.
The statement currency charges are in Euros.*

The maintenance fee per contract above is the total fee for the number of villas owned.
Fee per Villa:
*1BR 4800 pts/1 BR Plus 6200 pts* €863.21
(*2020 MF:* €838.63 = *+2.93% change*)
*2 BR 7000 pts/ 2 BR Plus 8400 pts* €967.06
(*2020 MF:* €936.53 = *+3.23% change*)
*3 BR 8400 pts/3 BR Premier 11,500 pts* €1043.37 
(*2020 MF:* €1009.17 = *+3.37% change*)


----------



## artteachrm

*Resort: Grand Islander (Hawaii - Oahu)
Unit: 2 BR Premier Luxury 19,200 pts

Note: The below MFs don't include the HI GE Tax

1 BR=
1 BR 7,200 pts/1 BR Plus 9,300 pts/1 BR Premier 12,600 pts/1 BR
Premier Luxury 16,800 pts*
2021 OPERATING FEE 1,153.74
2021 CAPITAL RESERVE 134.68
2021 PAINTING RESERVE 1.36
2021 REAL ESTATE TAX 131.52
*TOTAL AMOUNT BILLED $1,421.30  
(2020 MF= $1,417.71 @ .25% increase)

2 BR=
2 BR 8,400 pts/2 BR Plus 12,600 pts/2 BR Premier 14,400 pts/2 BR
Premier Luxury 19,200 pts*
2021 OPERATING FEE 1,496.18
2021 CAPITAL RESERVE 211.44
2021 PAINTING RESERVE 2.14
2021 REAL ESTATE TAX 206.49
*TOTAL AMOUNT BILLED $1,916.25
(2020 MF= $1,913.44 @ .15% increase)

2 BR Penthouse=
2 BR Penthouse 17,500 pts/2 BR Penthouse Plus 21,000 pts/2 BR
Penthouse Premier 24,000 pts*
2021 OPERATING FEE 3,039.37
2021 CAPITAL RESERVE 280.12
2021 PAINTING RESERVE 2.84
2021 REAL ESTATE TAX 273.57
*TOTAL AMOUNT BILLED $3,595.90
(2020 MF= $3,627.69 @ .88% DECREASE)

3 BR Penthouse=
3 BR Penthouse Premier 28,750 pts*
2021 OPERATING FEE 3,824.15
2021 CAPITAL RESERVE 368.71
2021 PAINTING RESERVE 3.73
2021 REAL ESTATE TAX 360.09
*TOTAL AMOUNT BILLED $4,556.68
(2020 MF= $4,599.47 @ .93% DECREASE)

**NOTE**
In our 2021 HOA letter we received the following statement:*
_"As a result of this cost savings, we are pleased to return $2,900,000 of the operating surplus back to Owners. This will be reflected in the 2021 maintenance fee invoice for current Owners with annual and even-year biennial occupancy. The remainder of the savings will be used to further strengthen the association’s balance sheet. "_


----------



## CanuckTravlr

*Ocean 22, Supplement to Post #111:

Ocean 22 - 3 BR Plus (3BP) - 9,600*

2021 Operating Fee - $936.26
2021 Reserve Fee - $256.28
2021 Real Estate Tax - $68.40
2021 Total - $1,260.94 up $1.91 over 2020

$0.1313 / point

*Note to GT75:*  Ocean 22, along with Anderson Ocean Club, was amongst the last resorts to have our annual Directors Budget Meeting (on November 17th), so the budget letter for Ocean 22 was only released today.


----------



## MPrince

Seagila said:


> *THE DISTRICT by Hilton Club*
> 
> _*1BR - 7200 Platinum Points or 5100 Gold Points*_
> 
> 2021 Operating Fee $1,168.68
> 2021 Reserve Fee $128.65
> 2021 Real Estate Tax $123.19
> *Total MF Cost 2021 (without club dues): $1,420.52*
> 
> _2020 MF was $1,419.77, increase of $0.75 or 0.053%_



Just paid my fees, the amount charged was $1,238.96. Operating fees were the same, reserve fee was reduced to $70.28 and there was no real estate tax. I don't see an explanation anywhere as to the reason for the reduction (obviously Covid related).


----------



## buzglyd

Carlsbad Seapointe Resort 
1BR 6200 points
Maint. fee $880.73
Reserves  $340.88
Prop Tax. $118.22

Total $1339.83


----------



## GT75

MPrince said:


> Just paid my fees, the amount charged was $1,238.96.


Thanks, I edited Post #47


----------



## Cyberc

West 57th - all room sizes, all seasons.

Studio / Studio Premier: $1,576.25
1 BR / 1 BR Plus / 1 BR Premier: $2,491.70 (Decrease of $0.06 or 0%)
1 BR Penthouse: $3,597,31 (Decrease of $0.45 or 0.01%)

Moderator edits


----------



## Cyberc

GT75 said:


> @CalGalTraveler, please check your account in a few days (or billing statement when it comes out) to see if you receive an HOA Surplus Credit {you may see RE tax/ Reserve Fee drop} .



Just read the assessment and billing notice and this is what is says about a surplus.

*While the temporary suspension of operations this year due to the COVID-19 pandemic negatively impacted our Owners’ ability to travel to the property, there is some good news. Specifically, our association saved money from lower operating expenses during that time. We will use the savings to further strengthen the association’s balance sheet and reevaluate our financial position at the spring meeting.*

So it seems that there is a surplus, owners just won’t benefit from it directly with lower dues.


----------



## hurnik

My Sister's MF (She owns Seaworld)

*SeaWorld (OVS II) 2BR Gold 5000 points*

2021 Operating Fee:     $720.24
2021 Reserve Fee:        $246.30
2021 Real Estate Tax:   $165.86

*TOTAL*: *$1,152.40* (increase of $62.67 or 5.75%)

2020 MFs: $1089.73


----------



## edro0023

Resort Name/Unit Size: *Las Palmeras, FL / 2BR (7000 pts) / Platinum*
Operating Fee: $1,054.81
Reserve Fee: $287.81
Property Taxes (or note if they're billed separately): $180.34
TOTAL: $1522.96
Moderator added:    Decrease of $0.21 (0.0.1%) from 2020


----------



## mrharris03

*HGVC Craigendarroch Lodges (3BR - 8400 HGVC Points)*

2021 Management Charge £ 445.91
2021 Reserve Fund £ 196.79
2021 VAT £ 128.54
2021 Disbursements £ 19.52

*2021 TOTAL* £ 790.76 (~ $1061.71)

Increase of £ 41.98 (5.6%) over 2020 MFs (£ 748.78)


----------



## GT75

*HGVC Craigendarroch Lodges

1 BR:  £540.47  Total (~$724.23)
2 BR:  £689.72  Total (~$924.22)*


----------



## PigsDad

*The Surf Club of Marco Island 2BR Platinum (7000 points)*
Note: all units are 2BR at this location

2021 Operating Fee $926.79
2021 Reserve Fee $280.22
2021 Real Estate Tax $73.97
*Total 2021 MF: $1,280.98*

Increase of $30.31 or 2.4% from 2020 ($1,250.67)

Kurt


----------



## PigsDad

*The Charter Club of Marco Beach 2BR Platinum (7000 points)*
Note: all units are 2BR at this location

2021 Operating Fee $944.18
2021 Reserve Fee $243.43
2021 Real Estate Tax $54.12
*Total 2021 MF: $1,241.73*

Increase of $44.12 or 3.7% from 2020 ($1,197.61) 

Kurt


----------



## PigsDad

*SeaWorld (Orlando Vacation Suites II)
3BR Platinum (8400 points)*

2021 Operating Fee $978.56
2021 Reserve Fee $325.92
2021 Real Estate Tax $263.15
*Total 2021 MF: $1,567.63*

Decrease of $5.18 or -0.3% from 2020 ($1,572.81) 

Kurt


----------



## Anthony Schmid

*Hilton Grand Vacation Club at Coylumbridge

lodge 46 - 3 bedroom / Platinum Season - 8400 HGVC Points*

Management Charge - £418.12
Reserve Fund - £158.28
VAT - £115.27
Disbursements - £0.59

Total GBP Payable - £692.26 (~$899.94 using 1.3 exchange rate)
Moderator added:
Increase of £20.16 (3%)

*Lodge 1 - 2 bedroom / Platinum Season 7000 HGVC Points*
(This is Original Lodge Type)

Management Charge - £385.24
Reserve Fund - £123.05
VAT - £101.66
Disbursements - £0.59

Total GBP Payable - £610.54 (~$793.70 using 1.3 exchange rate)
Moderator added:
Increase of £17.78 (3%)


*Lodge 51 - 2 bedroom / Platinum Season - 7000 HGVC Points*
(This is Deluxe Lodge Type)

Management Charge - £389.02
Reserve Fund - £147.07
VAT - £107.21
Disbursements - £0.59

Total GBP Payable - £643.89 (~837.06 using 1.3 exchange rate)
Moderator added:
Increase of £18.74 (3%)


----------



## GT75

*Anderson Ocean Club  -  2BR/BR+ Plus *

2021 Operating Fee $926.47
2021 Reserve Fee $197.32
2021 Real Estate Tax $91.73
*Total 2021 MF: $1,215.52*
Increase of $2.34 (0.19%)


----------



## GT75

*Anderson Ocean Club - Studio*
2021 Operating Fee $509.67
2021 Reserve Fee $79.60
2021 Real Estate Tax $37.00
*Total 2021 MF: $626.27*
Decrease of $7.07 (-1.12%)

*Anderson Ocean Club - 1BR*
2021 Operating Fee $626.21
2021 Reserve Fee $112.51
2021 Real Estate Tax $52.31
*Total 2021 MF: $791.03*
Decrease of $4.42 (-0.56%)

*Anderson Ocean Club - 3BR*
2021 Operating Fee $1,066.79
2021 Reserve Fee $236.95
2021 Real Estate Tax $110.15
*Total 2021 MF: $1,413.89*
Increase of $5.49 (0.39%)


----------



## David M

GT75 said:


> Can you check your account and update or repost the MFs if necessary.


Sorry, just saw this.
*Bay Club 1BR Platinum - 4800*
2021 Operating Fee $1,013.15 01/01/2021
2021 Reserve Fee $195.70 01/01/2021
2021 Real Estate Tax $79.43 $18.99 01/01/2021
2021 Hawaii GE Tax $56.96 01/01/2021
*Total: $1,284.80*


----------



## alwysonvac

Kokolea said:


> As you say, I confirmed on my account that the MF for Lagoon Tower and Kohala Suites has dropped.
> 
> 
> *Lagoon Tower / 2BR Plus (8,400 pts) / Platinum*
> 
> 2021 Operating Fee $1,276.16
> 2021 HOA Owners Surplus   -$134.02
> 2021 Reserve Fee $349.19
> 2021 Real Estate Tax $222.33
> 2021 Hawaii GE Tax $76.59
> *Total $1,790.25*
> 
> _Decrease of $133.35（−6.93%）from 2020（$1,923.60）_
> 
> 
> *Kohala Suites / 2BR Premier (9,600 pts) / Platinum*
> 
> 2021 Operating Fee $1,171.32
> 2021 HOA Owners Surplus   -$100.00
> 2021 Reserve Fee $379.74
> 2021 Real Estate Tax $80.64
> 2021 Hawaii GE Tax $73.09
> *Total $1,604.79*
> 
> _Decrease of $100.05（−5.87%）from 2020（$1704.84）_


Hmmm... I guess I need to contact HGVC regarding my missing Lagoon Tower surplus.


----------



## GT75

alwysonvac said:


> Hmmm... I guess I need to contact HGVC regarding my missing Lagoon Tower surplus.


Yes, you should.    The $134.02 credit should show up by reducing the RE and/or HI GE taxes.


----------



## alwysonvac

GT75 said:


> Yes, you should.    The $134.02 credit should show up by reducing the RE and/or HI GE taxes.


I called.

The rep help me locate the credit under my HOA Statement on my even year contract. However the credit doesn’t appear when I select pay all maintenance fees. The credit is dated 1/1/21. I wonder if I’ll get a refund on my original credit card or credit against this year’s fees.


----------



## Sandy VDH

alwysonvac said:


> I called.
> 
> The rep help me locate the credit under my HOA Statement on my even year contract. However the credit doesn’t appear when I select pay all maintenance fees. The credit is dated 1/1/21. I wonder if I’ll get a refund on my original credit card or credit against this year’s fees.



I had the same issue at a different resort as I have an even year and an odd year contract.  The refund was on my even year and not on my odd year.  I called and they moved the credit over to my other bill.  It took about 5 working days to complete.


----------



## alwysonvac

Sandy VDH said:


> I had the same issue at a different resort as I have an even year and an odd year contract.  The refund was on my even year and not on my odd year.  I called and they moved the credit over to my other bill.  It took about 5 working days to complete.


Thank you 
The rep didn’t suggest that option.


----------



## rangnatp

mrharris03 said:


> *The Residences by Hilton Club* - *1 Bedroom Penthouse (GOLD, 11,600 points)*
> 
> 2021 Operating Fee:               $ 2,416.79
> 2021 Reserve Fee:                  $    235.47
> 2021 Real Estate Tax:             $    256.58
> 2021 HOA Owners Surplus    $   -499.16
> *TOTAL 2021 MF:                   $ 2,409.68*  (decrease of $505.89 or 17.3% over 2020 MFs)
> 
> 2020 MF: $2,914.73
> 
> Moderator added: Credit was added after the initial MFs posting.





mrharris03 said:


> *SeaWorld (OVS I) 2BR Platinum, 7000 points*
> 
> 2021 Operating Fee:     $745.18
> 2021 Reserve Fee:        $328.46
> 2021 Real Estate Tax:   $253.01
> 
> *TOTAL*: *$1,326.65* (increase of $3.76 or 0.28%)
> 
> 2020 MFs: $1322.98


Do you by any chance know the 2021 fees for a 1 bedroom platinum season at Seaworld 4800 points?


----------



## mrharris03

rangnatp said:


> Do you by any chance know the 2021 fees for a 1 bedroom platinum season at Seaworld 4800 points?



I looked at the 2021 budget, and there are no 1BR units in OVS 1; all the 1BRs are OVS II. Based on that (OVS II budget attached), a 1BR unit has an operating fee of $530.81 and a reserve fee of $176.33.  The RE taxes are not in the billing notices, but I would expect it to be less than the 2BR units (my 2BR's 2021 RE Tax was $253.01).  Assuming 1/2 for a 1BR platinum week, you'd have a MF of approximately $833.64.  Hope this helps.


----------



## rangnatp

mrharris03 said:


> I looked at the 2021 budget, and there are no 1BR units in OVS 1; all the 1BRs are OVS II. Based on that (OVS II budget attached), a 1BR unit has an operating fee of $530.81 and a reserve fee of $176.33.  The RE taxes are not in the billing notices, but I would expect it to be less than the 2BR units (my 2BR's 2021 RE Tax was $253.01).  Assuming 1/2 for a 1BR platinum week, you'd have a MF of approximately $833.64.  Hope this helps.


Thank you so much for the information. I really appreciate i


mrharris03 said:


> I looked at the 2021 budget, and there are no 1BR units in OVS 1; all the 1BRs are OVS II. Based on that (OVS II budget attached), a 1BR unit has an operating fee of $530.81 and a reserve fee of $176.33.  The RE taxes are not in the billing notices, but I would expect it to be less than the 2BR units (my 2BR's 2021 RE Tax was $253.01).  Assuming 1/2 for a 1BR platinum week, you'd have a MF of approximately $833.64.  Hope this helps.


Thank you so much for this information. I really appreciate it. It helps a lot.


----------



## Denise L

*Elara 1 Bedroom Grand Plus Platinum (7800 points)*

*same as the fees in post #42 for the 1 Bedroom Grand

2021 Operating Fee $708.19
2021 Reserve Fee $141.86
2021 Real Estate Tax $34.64

TOTAL:  $884.69


----------



## Msb1102

Received Estoppel for Resale. Doesn't break down Operating and Reserve unfortunately. Only Maintenance Fee but since it has been missing these last few years figure something is better than nothing.
Resort Name/Unit Size: Parc Soleil 8400 Platinum 2 BR Plus
Maintenance Fee: $1260.11
Property Taxes: $271.88
TOTAL: $1531.99


----------



## GT75

Msb1102 said:


> Only Maintenance Fee but since it has been missing these last few years figure something is better than nothing.


Which year is this? 2021?


----------



## Msb1102

GT75 said:


> Which year is this? 2021?



Yes.


----------



## CarlosRobayo23

*HGVC Paradise - 1 BR/Platinum (4800 pts)*

2021 Operating Fee - $484.43
2021 Reserve Fee - $191.20
2021 Real Estate Tax - $25.31
*2021 Total - $700.94*


----------



## SkyBornDancer

HGVC at Trump International Hotel, Las Vegas, 1B+ Platinum (9300 pts)

2021 Maintenance Fees  1,259.36 
2021 Real Estate Tax $51.54

Total 2021 MF: $1310.90
(MF per point 0.14)


----------



## alwysonvac

*Kalia Tower Vacation Suites*

2021 Studio
OPERATING FEE $655.76
CAPITAL RESERVE $88.57
REAL ESTATE TAX $47.94
HAWAII GE TAX $35.07
TOTAL $827.34

2021 One bedroom 
OPERATING FEE $1,054.20
CAPITAL RESERVE $212.26
REAL ESTATE TAX $114.89
TOTAL $1,381.35   ***Excludes Hawaii GE Tax*


2020 Per Unit/Wk Studio
OPERATING FEE $670.11
CAPITAL RESERVE $88.57
REAL ESTATE TAX $47.65
TOTAL $806.33   ***Excludes Hawaii GE Tax*

2020 Per Unit/Wk 1 BR
OPERATING FEE $1,053.60
CAPITAL RESERVE $212.24
REAL ESTATE TAX $114.20
TOTAL $1,380.04   ***Excludes Hawaii GE Tax*


2019 Per Unit/Wk Studio
OPERATING FEE $624.35
CAPITAL RESERVE $85.18
REAL ESTATE TAX $39.40
TOTAL $748.93   ***Excludes Hawaii GE Tax*

2019 Per Unit/Wk 1 BR
OPERATING FEE $974.69
CAPITAL RESERVE $204.11
REAL ESTATE TAX $94.42
TOTAL $1,273.22   ***Excludes Hawaii GE Tax*


2018 Per Unit/Wk Studio
OPERATING FEE $590.02
CAPITAL RESERVE $83.50
REAL ESTATE TAX $34.26
TOTAL $707.78 ***Excludes Hawaii GE Tax*

2018 Per Unit/Wk 1 BR
OPERATING FEE $946.59
CAPITAL RESERVE $200.10
REAL ESTATE TAX $82.10
TOTAL $1,228.79   ***Excludes Hawaii GE Tax*


----------



## alwysonvac

*South Beach Vacation Suites*

2021 Per Unit/Wk 1 BR
OPERATING FEE $914.97
CAPITAL RESERVE $110.91
PAINTING RESERVE $5.58
TOTAL $1,031.46   **Excludes Real Estate Tax*

2021 Per Unit/Wk 2 BR
OPERATING FEE $1,352.48
CAPITAL RESERVE $163.95
PAINTING RESERVE $8.25
TOTAL $1,524.68   **Excludes Real Estate Tax*


2020 Per Unit/Wk 1 BR
OPERATING FEE $811.59
CAPITAL RESERVE $215.55
PAINTING RESERVE $4.28
TOTAL $1,031.42  **Excludes Real Estate Tax*

2020 Per Unit/Wk 2 BR
OPERATING FEE $1,199.66
CAPITAL RESERVE $318.64
PAINTING RESERVE $6.33
TOTAL $1,524.63   **Excludes Real Estate Tax*


2019 Per Unit/Wk 1 BR
OPERATING FEE $768.62
CAPITAL RESERVE $198.09
PAINTING RESERVE $3.60
TOTAL $970.31   **Excludes Real Estate Tax*

2019 Per Unit/Wk 2 BR
OPERATING FEE $1,136.17
CAPITAL RESERVE $292.81
PAINTING RESERVE $5.32
TOTAL $1,434.30   **Excludes Real Estate Tax*


2018 Per Unit/Wk 1 BR
OPERATING FEE $745.10
CAPITAL RESERVE $182.23
PAINTING RESERVE $8.05
TOTAL $935.38   **Excludes Real Estate Tax*

2018 Per Unit/Wk 2 BR
OPERATING FEE $1,101.39
CAPITAL RESERVE $269.37
PAINTING RESERVE $11.89
TOTAL $1,382.65   **Excludes Real Estate Tax*


----------



## rjp123

Question if anybody knows:

For properties that have different types of the same room size (1 Bedroom Regular vs 1 Bedroom Plus for example) are the maintenance fees the same regardless of type?

I know the rule is to try and buy the platinum season of any room size because that way you maximize your points to maintenance fees.  Can the same be said for room type (by the highest room type to maximize your points per maintenance fees based on room type)?

Thanks. 

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## dayooper

rjp123 said:


> Question if anybody knows:
> 
> For properties that have different types of the same room size (1 Bedroom Regular vs 1 Bedroom Plus for example) are the maintenance fees the same regardless of type?
> 
> I know the rule is to try and buy the platinum season of any room size because that way you maximize your points to maintenance fees.  Can the same be said for room type (by the highest room type to maximize your points per maintenance fees based on room type)?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk



Yes, they are the same. Example, a platinum standard 1 bedroom at Elara worth 4800 points has the same MF’s (~$890) as a 1 bedroom plus (5500 points), a 1 bedroom Grand (7000 points) and a 1 bedroom Grand Plus (7800 points).


----------



## rjp123

dayooper said:


> Yes, they are the same. Example, a platinum standard 1 bedroom at Elara worth 4800 points has the same MF’s (~$890) as a 1 bedroom plus (5500 points), a 1 bedroom Grand (7000 points) and a 1 bedroom Grand Plus (7800 points).


Thanks. Much appreciated. 

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## GT75

rjp123 said:


> Can the same be said for room type (by the highest room type to maximize your points per maintenance fees based on room type)?


Yes, I think that we mean that when we state the rule but we should really say it.   That is what I use when developing the spreadsheet with the best MFs/point ratio.


----------



## rjp123

GT75 said:


> Yes, I think that we mean that when we state the rule but we should really say it. That is what I use when developing the spreadsheet with the best MFs/point ratio.


Excellent. Thanks. 

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## dayooper

*HGVC Craigendarroch Lodges (Studio and Special Lodges)*

The information came directly from the Sales Office at Craigendarroch Lodges. I have a PDF that lists the MF’s for the different sizes of the different lodges. 

_US Dollar listed in parentheses. The exchange rate at the time of this post was $1.38 to £1.00._

*Studio (Lodges 19 and 47) - 2200/1600 points*
£402.83 (~$557.13)

Schofield House and Darrochshiel have separate MF’s and I‘m not sure if they can be enrolled into the club. In case they can be enrolled, here’s the MF’s.

Schofield House (Lodge 93) - £858.20 (~$1186.93)
Darrochshiel (Lodge 94) - £1126.20 (~$1557.59)


----------



## prajora

Frasier said:


> *MarBrisa 2BR Platinum 8,400 Points*
> 
> 2021 Operating Fee $976.81
> 2021 Reserve Fee $221.35
> 2021 Real Estate Tax $283.08
> 
> *Total for 2021 $1,481.24* 4.47% Increase over 2020
> Paid for 2020 $1,417.85
> 
> They do not include or report Real Estate Tax in the budget but is billed on the MF statement.


Do you know MF for Marbrisa, 7K per yr, Platinum. 2br unit?


----------



## dayooper

prajora said:


> Do you know MF for Marbrisa, 7K per yr, Platinum. 2br unit?



They are the same. HGVC sets their MF’s by room size so neither season nor room designation (standard/plus/grand) have any bearing on the MF’s.

Example (from my post above), a platinum standard 1 bedroom at Elara worth 4800 points has the same MF’s (~$890) as a 1 bedroom plus (5500 points), a 1 bedroom Grand (7000 points) and a 1 bedroom Grand Plus (7800 points). Even though the points are lower in gold season (3400 for a 1 bedroom, 4000 for a plus 1 bedroom, 5000 for a grand 1 bedroom and 5500 for a grand plus 1 bedroom), the MF’s don’t change. They still are ~$890 for a 1 bedroom at Elara.


----------



## gdstuart

GT75 said:


> The following are the current *best 2021 MFs results as of 2/2/21. *
> View attachment 31881
> 
> 
> The MFs file (spreadsheet) now contains 5 years (2017/2018/2019/2020/2021) worth of data.   Updated 2/2/21.



Sorry but what is "BI,HI" in the Location column?

Thx, Geoff


----------



## Cyberc

gdstuart said:


> Sorry but what is "BI,HI" in the Location column?
> 
> Thx, Geoff


Big Island, Hawaii


----------



## gdstuart

TYVM!


----------



## rjp123

TTYL! 

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phibbles

Kings' Land by Hilton Grand Vacations / 1BR (7200 points)
Operating Fee $1137.65
Reserve Fee $216.98
Real Estate Tax $66.92
Hawaii GE Tax $63.83
TOTAL $1485.38
2020 (1485.38) vs 2019 (1495.75)


----------



## Cyberc

Phibbles said:


> Kings' Land by Hilton Grand Vacations / 1BR (7200 points)
> Operating Fee $1137.65
> Reserve Fee $216.98
> Real Estate Tax $66.92
> Hawaii GE Tax $63.83
> TOTAL $1485.38
> 2020 (1485.38) vs 2019 (1495.75)


2020?


----------



## Cyberc

Just in for 2021

Maintenance fee for Vilamoura 2br, all seasons.

2021 MF 

2br: 703.56EUR approx $835.13

The MF is the same as in 2020 & 2019 but due to exchange rate differences between USD and EUR the 2021 seems to increased $16 over 2020. 

Sorry I don’t have the numbers for the 1Br.


----------



## ocdb8r

Saw this was missing from the 2021 Spreadsheet (hoping it can be added for future reference).

*Criagendarroch Lodges / 3br (8400 points)*
Management Charge: GBP 445.91
Reserve Fund: GBP 196.79
VAT: GBP 128.54
Disbursements: GBP 19.52
*Total: GBP 790.76
Total: USD 1,081.13 (based on fx rate on December, 15 2020)*


----------



## GT75

ocdb8r said:


> Saw this was missing from the 2021 Spreadsheet (hoping it can be added for future reference).


Refer to post #127.   It will be there in the future also because I also own that unit.   There is an index in the first post.


----------



## Nowaker

I've just received a 2021 estoppel form for a property I consider acquiring - HGVC Bouevard 1BR 3,400 Biennial Odd, and the fees are as follows:

Maintenance Fee $652.42
Real Estate Tax $24.37
*TOTAL $652.42*

Differs by around $5 from what @Cyberc reported. Not sure why but it's worth reporting.



Cyberc said:


> *HGVC at the Boulevard - 1Bedroom* - 3400/4200/4800/6200 points.
> *Total MF for 2021: $647.42*


----------



## dayooper

Nowaker said:


> I've just received a 2021 estoppel form for a property I consider acquiring - HGVC Bouevard 1BR 3,400 Biennial Odd, and the fees are as follows:
> 
> Maintenance Fee $652.42
> Real Estate Tax $24.37
> *TOTAL $652.42*
> 
> Differs by around $5 from what @Cyberc reported. Not sure why but it's worth reporting.



The estopple you are looking at probably has the $5 ARDA donation included in it. The donation is voluntary we normally don't include that in the MF reporting.


----------

